

Does programming do something to the mind? - yiedyie
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/163954/are-there-studies-on-what-programming-does-to-the-brain

======
yiedyie
[http://thecodingbrain.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/evidence-
sugg...](http://thecodingbrain.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/evidence-suggesting-
that-young-computer-programmers-have-bilingual-brains/)

